
The Feel-Good Gene - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/08/opinion/sunday/the-feel-good-gene.html?smprod=nytcore-iphone&smid=nytcore-iphone-share&_r=0
======
JamesBarney
There is some evidence that Anadamide reduces working memory(similiar to
marajuana). I wonder how the working memory of FAAH mutation possessors
compares to the people who lack the mutation.

